# p2p-heute-com



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mich vor genau 15 Tagen bei Kazaa anmelden. Wurde aber zu der Seite p2p-heute.com weitergeleitet. Dort stand etwas wegen einer Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel und das Anmeldeformular. Ich habe dies ausgefüllt und kurz danach eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten mit einem Link und Zugangsdaten. Dies habe ich auch geöffnet, jedoch waren die Zugangsdaten falsch. 

Heute habe ich dann eine Rechnung von 84 Euro erhalten. Bin dann erneut auf die Seite und siehe da, im Kleingedruckten steht, das ich mit der Anmeldung ein Abo abschließe, das ein Jahr im Vorraus bezahlt werden muss (7 Euro im Monat). Ich habe ein Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. Aber erst heute (nach 15 Tagen) habe ich die Rechnung bekommen und gemerkt, das ich dieses Abo abgeschlossen habe. 

Und der besagte Link und die Zugangsdaten die mir direkt nach der Anmeldung geschickt worden sind, funktionieren, denke ich, erst ab heute. Trau mich aber nicht mehr darauf zu klicken.

Ist das alles Rechtens was die machen? Kann ich mich dagegen wehren? Oder habe ich Pech gehabt, weil ich die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht gelesen habe?

Vielen Dabk für eure Hilfe


----------



## SEP (7 März 2006)

*[Zum Thema IrgendeineInteressanteSeite-heute.com gibt es einen eigenen Thread (einfach auf diese blaue Schrift klicken).]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

